# RIP Ozzy/Oslo - Gone too soon



## PetloverJo

Oslo passed away at 1.14am

He developed breathing difficulties about 10.48pm. I checked his gums and they were pale called the emergency vet and rushed him straight away there. They worked on him for a couple of hours give him meds put him on oxygen xrayed him. Sedated him and put camera down his throat. Loads and loads of fluid came off his lungs, his heart was enlarged. He had gone into heart failure and the kindest thing to do was put him to sleep.

RIP my dear boy, I am totally heartbroken to say the least.


----------



## chillminx

Jo, I am so sorry to hear this very sad news about your beloved Oslo. What a gorgeous handsome boy he was I am sure you will miss him very much. 

Thinking of you. RIP dear Oslo.


----------



## PetloverJo

Can't believe it he was chasing the others around the house this afternoon and running around after the lazer pointer. Then all of a sudden he started breathing funny at about 11pm. Then he was gone at 1.14am. I am in total shock.:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Jiskefet

Unbelievable......
Don't really know what to say. This is too much to take in.

I am so very very sorry for you.

Poor boy... 
I can believe you are still in shock. 

Run free at the bridge beautiful Oslo.


----------



## sarahecp

I'm so so sorry Jo  

My thoughts are with you (((((hugs))))) xx

RIP Oslo, run free at the bridge beautiful boy xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry, he was such a beautiful boy. RIP dear Oslo, you were much loved xx


----------



## Jonescat

Oh Jo - I am so sorry. He was so young, and so loved. We all send purrs and hugs - been there with unexpected loss and know how horrid it is.


----------



## Lunabuma

Oh no. So sorry to read this. I hope you are ok. Xxxx


----------



## Chillicat

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful cat :crying:
RIP Oslo xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Hugs to you, so so sad,

RIP Beautiful Oslo xxxxxx


----------



## debsue

So sorry to hear about poor Oslo, take comfort in that he was so loved. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

So very very sorry Jo.  My thoughts are with you as you try to deal with the suddeness of your loss. 

RIP Oslo. xx


----------



## Dumpling

I'm so, so sorry for your loss  

RIP beautiful boy xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Take comfort in the fact that he knew he was loved and was happy and lively even on his last ever day.

My heart really does go out to you xxx


----------



## Ang2

So sad to read this. RIP little one


----------



## Buttons1

So very sorry to hear this. It must be a real shock xx


----------



## buffie

So very sorry to read this Jo ,what a shock that must have been.
Run free at the bridge Oslo xx


----------



## dagny0823

Oh no! How sudden and heartbreaking for you. I'm so so sorry.

RIP Ozzy. Run free at the Bridge


----------



## JordanRose

I was really hoping when I saw the title that it wasn't your Ozzy, Jo  So, so sorry! What a horrible shock for you :crying:

You gave him a wonderful life and he couldn't have asked for anything more- take comfort from that. Take care xXx


----------



## noushka05

I'm so sorry for your loss he was gorgeous.

R.I.P lovely Oslo xxx


----------



## cats galore

I'm so so sorry to hear your devastating news Jo. RIP Oslo, run free at the bridge xxx
Huge hugs to you Jo, you must be utter shock right now:crying:


----------



## Azriel391

So very sorry for your loss Jo, run free to the bridge Oslo , so handsom, so young , so much missed xx


----------



## colliemerles

_OMG !!!!!!! I cannot believe it, how heart breaking for you, sending you a big hug, 
R I P beautiful handsome boy, taken from your mummy much much to soon xxxxxxx_


----------



## ellsbells0123

I dont know what to say 

RIP Oslo, my heart goes out to you Jo xXx


----------



## Calvine

RIP lovely little guy, so very handsome.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh Jo I am so sorry  What a shock for you - sending (((hugs)))
RIP beloved Ozzy


----------



## Jannor

What a horrible shock 

So sorry ... RIP Oslo


----------



## PetloverJo

Just been to the vets, to settle everything, arrange his cremation and say our last goodbyes.

He looked so peaceful laid on a comfy bed wrapped in a blanket. 

We shed a lot of tears. 

Feel he should still be here, feel so cheated that my gorgeous boy has gone so soon. Although he has left us with loads of memories being the cheeky chappie he was with the loudest purr I have ever heard. 

The vet had two explanations why it was so sudden and at such a young age, either it was P.E or congenital heart disorder.

Thank you all for your comforting words and condolences.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

I am so sorry Jo! I don't know what to say its such a shock 

RIP Beautiful boy xxxx


----------



## Forester

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((( Hugs ))).


----------



## Jansheff

I'm so sorry. RIP Ozzy.xx


----------



## MCWillow

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry, what a shock for you. Hugs and love being sent xxxx

Sweet dreams Ozzy xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Bless you, I'm so sorry.

Rest in peace, Oslo. Big love xxxx


----------



## Amin

Sorry to hear this sad news. RIP Ozzy handsome boy, gone too soon. run free at the bridge little one.

be strong mate.


----------



## Treaclesmum

So tragic to lose them so young, when Treacle passed I felt the same, his life should've been so much longer  RIP sweet boy Ozzy xx


----------



## canuckjill

sending you luv and hugs at this hard time...


----------



## bluecordelia

So so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Aurelie

I'm so very sorry to read this. Sweet dreams Ozzy x


----------



## Kyria

Oh my gosh ive just caught up with this tread. Im so sorry for the loss of Ozzy it must have been a terrible shock. He was so very beautiful.

Run free at the bridge Ozzy love and light until you all meet again one day xx


----------



## jill3

Oh Jo I am sorry for your loss of Ozzy. I have only just returned from Holiday and saw your sad news.
There is nothing I can say to ease your pain but I am thinking of you.
I know how devastating it is to loose one so young.
We lost Harley with HCM at the age of 3.
Ozzy will always be with you in your heart and one Day you will meet up with him again.
I always try to think this with Harley and our other lost ones.

Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Dianne58

Run free sweet Ozzy taken far too soon love to you all at this sad sad time :001_wub::001_wub: x x x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Dianne58 said:


> Run free sweet Ozzy taken far too soon love to you all at this sad sad time :001_wub::001_wub: x x x


I'm so sorry for your loss! I know your pain. If you need to talk, always here to listen!


----------



## moggiemum

im so so sorry your beautiful boy has gone , he knew he was absolutely adored , best wishes to you and your family xxx


----------



## PetloverJo

He is home.


RIP my beloved mischievous boy gone but never forgotten.


----------



## MollyMilo

Beautiful resting place for such a gorgeous boy
Sleep tight Ozzy xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

so sorry for your loss....


----------



## feathered bird lover

so sorry to hear of your sad loss, rip.


----------



## springerpete

My condolences. Pete.


----------



## jenny armour

hi jo,
i read about your poor oslo on facebook and left a message on there last week. i have been wondering how you have been. i kept thinking of all the stories you told us about what he got up to, how you must miss that baby such a character. how is henry, i bet he misses him.
he could only have been about a year old
xx


----------



## PetloverJo

jenny armour said:


> hi jo,
> i read about your poor oslo on facebook and left a message on there last week. i have been wondering how you have been. i kept thinking of all the stories you told us about what he got up to, how you must miss that baby such a character. how is henry, i bet he misses him.
> he could only have been about a year old
> xx


The house has been so quiet without him, in fact I couldn't stand the quietness so had a look on the Norwegian Forest Cat club, I enquired about 2 kittens, one which was ready to go now and one that is 5 weeks old.

You can read more about it on this thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/365879-when-right-time.html

Ozzy was just over 2 years old when he died.


----------



## jenny armour

i know you cant say on here, but pm me. where are you looking for kitten(s)? as regard to being the right time, I think your right time is now, otherwise you wouldn't be asking. also I think maybe henry could do with a new playmate, if he is missing ozzy. its a pity troy and torre's breeder doesn't have their dad anymore as he was a blue and white so produced sometimes blue and whites if you see what I mean


----------



## PetloverJo

I wrote this little poem, rhyme, whatever you want to call it, about my little man not long after he died as I wanted to remember as much about him as I could so I thought I'd post it here.

Ode to Oslo

Today it is very quiet without you here.
No scratching at the door when the alarm goes off.
No tapping my feet telling me to get up.
No batting the light switch while I'm doing my hair.
Oslo you have left me/us in utter despair.

The day we got you was a wonderful day.
We went to view you and we were claimed.
No, you made sure we were not having the others for you had already got in the box!

We left you in a safe room that night.
I woke up in the morning to find you nowhere in sight.
You had decided the wine rack would be your bed for the night!

From then on you settled and made your mark on our hearts,
With the silly things you did, 
Like jumping in a bin full of water and getting yourself drenched.
Eating through phone chargers and iPad cables and showing the dogs who was boss.
Curling up on our chests to demand attention, purring so loud we had to turn the TV up.

When it came to meal times you loved to help.
If I didn't feed you on time you would throw the bowls on the floor in protest.
One morning you did this and hit me on the head.
Talking about feed time you would eat yours and any leftovers.
We had to shut you out the kitchen while the dogs were being feed as you would help them too. 
Talking about doors, you could open those!
You also liked to help with the washing up too, batting the water while it was running. Then playing with the bubbles.

At Christmas time you weren't happy that we had to take the cat tree down, but you were happy to sit in the boxes of decorations, and bat the baubles off the tree.
You even helped try to put out the candles with your tail!
Luckily you didn't get hurt.

Even at the vets while you were being neutered you caused havoc there!
Escaping out of the pens on several occasions! 
Talking about escaping, out of the front door one morning you went to chase the nasty tom cat that lives down the road. 
I had my heart in my mouth that day because you nearly got run over.
Luckily the car stopped and I scooped you up in my arms and told you off and gave you the biggest hug.

Well now dear Ozzy Bozzy you are nowhere to be found as you have been called to Rainbow Bridge early.
You were one special cat with a huge personality and presence, that has left a gaping hole in all our hearts.

Sleep tight my special Ozzy, taken from me/us far too soon.
We all miss you sweet boy.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jonescat

That is lovely. I hope you are beginning to get some consolation out of your memories of him, rather than just pain.

Quite an old man stopped me in the supermarket today to look at my t shirt, which has a pic of a longhaired kitten on it, but really he just wanted to talk to someone about his cat, which he had lost 3 months ago at the age of 21. He still looks for her to come walking in the door, but he was smiling about it. I had a lovely chat with him, and another lady who was close by, but afterwards I thought - if only he had PF, he could see how normal he was.


----------



## PetloverJo

Jonescat said:


> That is lovely. I hope you are beginning to get some consolation out of your memories of him, rather than just pain.
> 
> Quite an old man stopped me in the supermarket today to look at my t shirt, which has a pic of a longhaired kitten on it, but really he just wanted to talk to someone about his cat, which he had lost 3 months ago at the age of 21. He still looks for her to come walking in the door, but he was smiling about it. I had a lovely chat with him, and another lady who was close by, but afterwards I thought - if only he had PF, he could see how normal he was.


Yes I am feeling a lot better thank you.


----------



## delca1

Oh Jo I am so, so sorry to read about Oslo, he was taken far too young :sad:

Run forever free at the Rainbow Bridge gorgeous boy, keep chasing butterflies x


----------



## Britt

So sorry for your loss


----------



## PetloverJo

3 weeks ago today you went to the bridge.

I give you a little stroke every morning and every evening but it is not the same without you here.

Sleep tight my sweet.


----------



## jenny armour

that boy was such a character, a typical wegie


----------



## PetloverJo

Found some pictures of you on my phone, even though you are not here, I thought I'd share them here.







Here with your best friend, Henry who I am sure was looking for you the other day.


----------



## Cazzer

Thanks for sharing them. Aw love him. That third one of him is great, typical wegie pose in this house x


----------



## PetloverJo

Opened a Zooplus package today, dear boy, and you weren't there playing with the green tape that you so loved to chew and chase after.

Miss you Oz. xxxxxx


----------



## Firedog

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So very sorry to hear this, thoughts are with you at this sad and difficult time.
Rest in peace Oslo.
He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## PetloverJo

Thank you

I know it is silly still posting on here, taking that he passed 15/05/14, nearly 2 months ago now. I like posting my memories of him on here, then I have got somewhere to go to remember my boy, If you know what I mean.


----------



## jenny armour

you're not silly jo, its good to keep oslo's memory alive


----------



## bluecordelia

Jo. I lost Saul in december and still open the door hoping he is home. Post your memories as you are still in shock and daft things remind us everyday. X


----------



## PetloverJo

Ozzy thank you for directing me Olaf's way. In a few ways he is a lot like you, loves chasing balls, chewing straws and being a right royal PIA 

So far though he hasn't chewed my earphones. Must have replace at least 4 sets because of you. 

Miss you. xxx


----------



## PetloverJo

Well it has been 6 months since that horrible night, when we had to say our final goodbyes, watching you struggle to breath with that fluid constantly filling up,on your lungs was heartbreaking. We had 3 options, 1 to let the vet do what they could to try and stablise you, 2 take you on a 42 mile journey to a specialist vet in Hull, I doubted and the vet doubted whether you would survive the journey, 3 was to put you to sleep. We went for number 1 then number 3.

I still wonder should I have gambled on number 2? Would you still be here? Did I let you down?

Well my wonderful Ozzy I hope you are having lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge. Miss you everyday, you made sure you left constant reminders around the house of your presence.


----------



## Charity

Sweet dreams Ozzy


----------



## sarahecp

Sleep tight Ozzy xx


Big (((((hugs))))) Jo xx


----------



## PetloverJo

I thought of you the day you passed away.
Your paw prints on my heart will forever stay.

Miss you dear boy, look after Tilly for me.

Until we meet again. xxxx


----------



## snickypoo

So very sorry for the 
loss of your beautiful boy. Hope you are having fun at the bridge Oslo. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

PetloverJo said:


> I thought of you the day you passed away.
> Your paw prints on my heart will forever stay.
> 
> Miss you dear boy, look after Tilly for me.
> 
> Until we meet again. xxxx


He was loved and cared for Jo. Big hug x


----------



## Jackie C

Sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy. x You must miss him so much x


----------



## dagny0823

The best ones always leave us too soon.


----------

